# Anything unusually good or bad?



## fishhead (Oct 18, 2004)

Is there anything unusually good or bad going on in the surf down around the cape? I suspect it's the usual mix of spikes at Sunset beach, croaker at Higbees, sharks at the park, maybe some flounder around the harbor.

Anyone been giving the fishing a try lately, despite the heat?


----------



## RuddeDogg (Mar 20, 2004)

King fish and croaker are being caught and flounder in the back bays.


----------

